# Dinner Trade



## akhl accounting (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is just to share with you my new favorite here in Melbourne! Actually, I would want to invite you guys today on their dinner trade  excited to have a sip on their coffee again and meet new people in the area. 68 DEGREES COFFEE SHOP https://www.facebook.com/68degreesCoffeeShop See you


----------

